

Show HN: web-based music player built with Node and CoffeeScript - AndyKelley
https://github.com/superjoe30/groovebasin

======
AndyKelley
By the way... I'm moving to NYC in 16 days and I am looking for room mates.
Hit me up!

~~~
bomatson
Nice. Why NYC?

~~~
AndyKelley
I am joining Indaba Music.

------
AceJohnny2
You mention "some might call it an MPD Client"? Why not advertise it as such?
Because it might scare away users? What are the features from MPD git that you
depend on?

How does it compare to other web/browser-bsaed clients such as relaXX [1] or
MPM [2] ?

Note that I haven't tried groovebasin yet.

[1] <http://relaxx.dirk-hoeschen.de/> [2] <http://code.google.com/p/musicpm/>

~~~
AndyKelley
_Why not advertise it as such?_

Because there is a huge selection of already existing MPD clients in
existence[1] and I'm trying to stand out a bit.

[1]: <http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Clients>

_What are the features from MPD git that you depend on?_

Client-to-client communication. Groove Basin uses it to broadcast some status
messages to other clients currently connected.

Probably going to change the architecture of that soon.

Oh, another thing that is relatively new is the sticker file, which is
required for Dynamic Mode. (We remember the last-queued date for each track to
give bias to not recently queued songs when queuing random songs)

 _How does it compare to other web/browser-bsaed clients such as relaXX [1] or
MPM [2] ?_

I tried relaXX. I haven't tried MPM, but I checked out a screenshot and read
the README.

I think when it comes to media players, it's the small things that make a big
difference. How intuitive the UI is, whether it is cluttered, whether it feels
like the same song keeps coming up on random, how long it takes to browse and
queue music, etc.

Groove Basin attempts not to have the most features, but to get the small
things right.

I'll take a deeper look at relaXX and MPM after work and give a better
description of the actual differences if you're interested. I'm pretty sure
the answer is going to be 1. how easy it is to queue things, and 2. Dynamic
Mode.

------
Jonovono
Love the look. I made a simple web music player not to long either ago. Check
it out: www.tunesicles.com

~~~
agscala
Sorry, but it looks like twitter bootstrap barfed all over...
<http://i.imgur.com/ReAdC.png>

I'm guessing something went wrong, hence the "Code Corrupted" message.

~~~
Jonovono
Oh thanks. Havn't realized that. I think it's my statcounter giving that
error. I'll have to fix that. Still not done the site - lots left to add.
Thanks for checking it out.

